# Tzanck



## ERINM (Jul 27, 2011)

What dx and CPT code would you use for the following note?

On physical exmination the perineal area and labia are erythematous and macerated. There are pin point ulcerations noted on the inferior portion of the labia. There is a scant amount of thick green discharge noted. A Tzanck scraping was done from the skin and placed on a glass microscope slide. Several drops of PMS blue stain was applied to the slide and skin scraping material. A cover slip as applied with moderate pressure and after 10 minutes the slide was examined under magnification. Multinucleated giant cells  were not identified. A negative control with PMS was prepared and was negative for multinucleated giant cells. Dr  examined the side and concurred with the diagnosis. A bacterial Culture and a Viral culture were obtained.


----------

